# MMA in Northumberland / Newcastle?



## RussNE (Nov 10, 2007)

Are there any decent MMA schools in the Northumberland or Newcastle areas?

Ive been having private classes for a month or so and love it but theyve stopped.

Cheers


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Dont know what there like, but check these out

http://ballisticbear.angelfire.com/

http://www.combatsport.co.uk/


----------



## SHANE WOODS (Oct 15, 2007)

check out the sor-thanikul thai boxing gym they have a mma team called the knuckle draggers and the coaching is top class speak to Kru Barry Norman they have a web site.


----------



## RussNE (Nov 10, 2007)

Aint been on here for a while, can any one add to this or give any relevant info?


----------

